# Moose Burger And Italian Sausage Pizza Fattie



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi All, had some left over pizza sauce we hade made up recently and wanted to use it before it went bad. After a quick inventory of what was on hand I whipped up this concoction.

I started with 2 lbs moose burger, 1 lb italian sausage, onion, mushrooms, orange pepper, pizza sauce and mozerella cheese.



I mixed the ingredients together and placed it in the center of the rolled out moose burger.



I placed it in the freezer to chill / firm up for transport into the smoker and turned my attention to some ABTs. The white ones are stuffed with crab and cream cheese seasoned to taste...the darker ones were stuffed with some leftover italian sausage pizza mix I used in the Fattie.



Covered them with a 1/3 slice of bacon (cooked long enough to make it limp a little)



(NOTE: I do not have a pepper grill...so I sliced the jalepenos in half and inserted a toothpick near the bottom of the peppers that were to round to keep from rolling over to act as an outrigger and keep them upright.

Here is the Fattie and the ABTs on their way to heaven....





Here are the few remaining ABTs I mamaged to keep from being eaten until I could get the pic....



And the Fattie just before I pulled it....



And Ready To Be Served With A Side Of Ceasar Salad....





Here is a slight mod I made to my smoker using a spare vent cap to keep out the "Threat" of rain that was forcast for our area during the smoke.


----------



## jerseyhunter (Sep 3, 2009)

Love the whole concept, from the Moose burger to the vent.
"using a spare vent cap" fellow roofer?


----------



## fire it up (Sep 3, 2009)

Man Tacman, that looked GREAT! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






for sure on this.
Those ABTs looked perfect, now I'm in the mood for some...
Never had moose burger (not gonna get that in Jersey) but loved the fattie, I'd take a slice of that any day of the week.


----------



## mballi3011 (Sep 3, 2009)

Very nice job on the fattie for sure. Sounds and looks awesome with a new and differant filling. The moose sounds really good so is it true that 10,000 black bears cann't be wrong does it really taste that good. The Abt's look yummy too how did the crab meat ones come out I curious to see if the bacon or the pepper over powered the crab ? But it all looks like one heck of a dinner.


----------



## blackened (Sep 3, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

Me?  A Roofer? .... Man when you are bulit the way I am (bubble in the middle) the last thing you want to do is stand on an incline and look at the ground all day.... LOL....

I re-roofed our house last summer and somehow wound up with the extra vent cap....told the wife if I threw it out, I would find a use for it and have to buy another one down the road.....now it is part of my smoker eqpt.


----------



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

9,999 black bears can't be wrong....one filled my tag this year 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













 Besides.....gotta protect the moose population..... Moose is truly a delicious but very lean meat and depending on how (and by whom) it is prepared will either cause you to love it or leave it.

My wife had no good experience with moose until after we were married and was skeptical that I could prepare it in such a fashion as to make her like it....However, today...she prefers it to beef.... it's that good...when prepared and handled properly in the field.

As for the crab / cream cheese ABTs.  My wife is not a real big fan of spicy food but was willing to try one if I could come up with a combination to offset some of the potential heat from the pepper (I enjoyed mine very much but the three she ate had her lips burning for hours) so I settled on the this combination for her knowing how the cream cheese tames a jalepeno popper... the crab I added cuz I knew she could not resist crab in any form.....I used some of the juices from the crab to help cut back the thickness of the cream cheese and for added crab flavor and brought it to the thickness of a thick dip which also helped in spooning it into the jalepeno halves.  They turned out pretty tasty and the crab blended well with the bacon, pepper and cream cheese.... the trick I think is making sure you get enough crab to flavor the cream cheese in order to pull it off..... I had no complaints.... even my 10 and 12 year olds smashed a couple between a few saltines (great trick for cutting the heat) and dug right in.


----------



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

Coming from one of the SMF "Masters"..... that is truly a compliment....thank you sir!


----------



## alx (Sep 3, 2009)

Awesome.Making me long for ALASKA again.Excellent Q-VIEW.Glad you do your part for the Moose.Do you hunt wolves-hear they are hard on the Moose...


----------



## tacman (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and the points Alx....

In some sections of the State (more remote) the wolves are very hard on the moose population.  In our area, it is mainly bear predation that takes it's toll.  In the Spring, when the cows are dropping calves, it is not uncommon to see bears / wolves following the cows waiting for them to drop the calf / calves in order to obtain an easy meal.

Nature has it's way though and moose (like caribou) all drop their calves at pretty much the same time.  This way elliminating the overall predation by shear numbers in a short period of time as a full bear / wolf can only eat so much at one time.

_*MORE INTERESTING THAN ALL THAT THOUGH WAS THE PHONE CALL I RECEIVED FROM P.E.T.A. JUST A FEW MINUTES AGO....I TOLD THE POOR GAL THAT SOMEONE HAD SET HER UP BY GIVING THEM MY NUMBER AND THAT SHE REALLY DID NOT WANT TO HEAR MY OPINION ON THE SUBJECT AS SHE WOULD NOT SLEEP AT NIGHT....I THINK I SCARED HER BECAUSE SHE HUNG UP ON ME.... I LMAO...*_


----------

